
OnePlus 5T review - jchung
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/oneplus-5t-review-an-outstanding-combination-of-specs-design-and-price/
======
karmakaze
Why do device designers continue to put the on/off button at the edge distance
as the rocker on the opposite side, so that pressing one naturally,
accidentally, presses the other!?

